# US High School to Canadian University



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

My daughter has US and Canadian citizenship and is considering attending university in Ontario, Canada (she is currently attending a US high school). I know that, as a Canadian citizen, she is entitled to pay the lower domestic tuition rates at Canadian universities (since this is based on citizenship and not residence). 

Does anyone have any knowledge or experience of moving from a US high school to a Canadian university? I've confirmed with the universities that she will apply as an international student but then qualify for the domestic fees because of her Canadian citizenship. It's my understanding that she can't get US financial aid in this situation but that she will be able to obtain US loans (e.g. Stafford) to pay for fees at the major Canadian universities.

Obviously she'll be able to travel freely between the US and Canada (she'll have US and Canadian passports) and won't have to worry about study or work permits in Canada (she has a Canadian SIN already).

We contribute to a 529 college savings plan here in the US and I know that this can be used to pay fees at the Canadian universities that she is considering.

She'll take her driving test here in the US soon and swap her license for one in Ontario when she gets there (fall 2011). We know all about OHIP but the Canadian universities have pretty good health insurance plans available to students anyway so we'll probably go that route.

Is there anything else I'm missing? Would love to hear if anyone out there has been down this path and could share their experiences. My daughter is considering applying to the University of Western Ontario (London, ON), McMaster (Hamiliton, ON) and also the University of Toronto. York University (Toronto) and Queen's (Kingston, ON) are other possibilities. We've already visited all but York.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jainr5 (Oct 5, 2011)

MarylandNed said:


> My daughter has US and Canadian citizenship and is considering attending university in Ontario, Canada (she is currently attending a US high school). I know that, as a Canadian citizen, she is entitled to pay the lower domestic tuition rates at Canadian universities (since this is based on citizenship and not residence).
> 
> Does anyone have any knowledge or experience of moving from a US high school to a Canadian university? I've confirmed with the universities that she will apply as an international student but then qualify for the domestic fees because of her Canadian citizenship. It's my understanding that she can't get US financial aid in this situation but that she will be able to obtain US loans (e.g. Stafford) to pay for fees at the major Canadian universities.
> 
> ...



Hi,

I have a sibling in a similar position now. She is a Canadian citizen, living in the US. She is applying to both US and Canadian universities. 
Basically I'm looking for similar advice as mentioned above. She is aware that she will apply as an international student (pay application fees as an international applicant), but once accepted, she will be considered a local student and will pay local fees.

I'm interested in finding out the scholarships or bursaries that she would be eligible for. Also, if in Ontario, will she be eligible for OSAP in her first year? 

If there are any other considerations to take into account, please let me know. It would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

To find out if you qualify for OSAP:
Who is eligible for the Ontario Student Assistance Program (OSAP)?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

MarylandNed said:


> My daughter has US and Canadian citizenship and is considering attending university in Ontario, Canada (she is currently attending a US high school). I know that, as a Canadian citizen, she is entitled to pay the lower domestic tuition rates at Canadian universities (since this is based on citizenship and not residence).
> 
> Does anyone have any knowledge or experience of moving from a US high school to a Canadian university? I've confirmed with the universities that she will apply as an international student but then qualify for the domestic fees because of her Canadian citizenship. It's my understanding that she can't get US financial aid in this situation but that she will be able to obtain US loans (e.g. Stafford) to pay for fees at the major Canadian universities.
> 
> ...


Have you confirmed she can swap her US license for an Ontario license? Ontario has graduated licensing, so if she is newly licensed in the US, she may not be able to get a full driver's license. Probably worth confirming

I'd also suggest checking whichever health insurance plan you choose to make sure it doesn't exclude things that are normally covered by OHIP


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

For the drivers license in Ontario:
DriveTest - Reciprocal Exchange
or if you don't qualify for the reciprocal:
DriveTest - Out Of Country Drivers


----------

